# 7wt line on 8wt bvk



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jfack said:


> Hoping I didn't screw up... Just got a new reel and line for my bvk 8wt. Ended up getting the behemoth. They didn't have rio redfish like I had before. I took the shops advice on airflow clear tip 7wt line. Will there be a noticable decrease in my casting distance?


Not necessarily the distance factor, but the ability to load properly in shorter distances. Also limits the ability to throw slightly heavier/bulkier flies. There are guys who know that Airflow line better than I do on this board. It may have been recommended to use it since it is heavier than normal. But if you are not use to a fast rod like the BVK, then it might not be enough weight for you to feel it load, in the beginning.

Nice setup tho!

Ted


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The RIO Redfish in 8wt would be a much better casting line on the 8wt BVK. I own one with the RIO 8wt and I have tried it with SA 7wt Bonefish. It's a fast action rod and likes the 8wt much better. As noted above its tough to load with lighter line and short casts are more difficult. I'm wondering if the shop was giving you advice based on what's best for you or what's best for them.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. In that case, anyone want to buy brand new never casted airflo ridge clear tip 7wt off me in Lakewood ranch fl? 

Anyone cast a bvk with airflo 8wt? I had rip redfish before, but I like the clear end section on the airflo and kind of want to try it out


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The airflow is way overweight with a long head, I'd try it before condemning it, the guys that sold it to you probably did know something about this combo. Plus I think the SA line is pretty close to standard weight.
JC


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Before you discard the line have you looked at the head weight on the airflo? Have you even given it a cast yet? Lines these days might be marked 7wt but they might weigh closer to 8wt by affta standards. An example of this is the wulff btt 9wt. It weighs in 295 gr head weight which is easily a 10 wt line by these standards.

I don't believe the Rio redfish mentioned is true to weight either.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

It may be ok unless you routinely make very short casts. I had an SA headstart 7 wt (more like a 7.5-7.75) on my rio santo 8 wt for a while and it cast fine past about 30ish feet. That rod has a slower action than the bvk and the lighter line actually helped with distance a little. If the airflo is a very heavy 7 wt you might be ok, but shorter casts may be more challenging. If most of your shots are longer it definitely wouldn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I just don't wanna use it then have the value go way down from being used I guess. I liked how the rio redfish 8wt casted on my bvk. But I really like the clear tip on airflo. How can I find the weight of the airflo to see if it's a heavier 7wt? I'd rather sell it to get 8wt airflo than settle and take away from performance. But if it is a heavier 7wt like you guys said I might keep it


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I looked up the Airflow on Rajeff Sports and the 7wt you've got is listed at 360gr for a 51' head vs the Rio 8wt which is listed at 290gr for a 36' head, interpreting this is not easy, but I would give you a good guess that the Airflow is going to load that rod just fine. You didn't say whether it was a short or long, but the spec sheet doesn't distinguish between the two. You can call Rajeff, they are happy to talk about line rod matches, that might be your best route.
JC


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

_From Airflo advertising:_
*
"The majority of Airflo’s lines* are built to AFTMA standard line ranges measuring the first 30’ of the head (attached). The exception is the 40+ which is weighted heavy to perform like an integrated shooting head. In most cases, you can simply match the line size to the rod size. The AirFlo 40+ works best on medium fast and fast, normal to stiff power rods. The AirFlo Sixth Sense and Ridge Technical lines are presentation lines and match well with slow action and medium action rods (but still perform fine on other rods). The AirFlo Tactical and AirFlo Impact perform best on medium-fast and fast rods."


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If it's still in like new condition you are probably going to lose 10-20 bucks if you sell it. Might as well go cast it, just keep it clean. I highly doubt you will be able to recover 100% of the money spent on it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you do a lot of short casting / sight fishing, or is it mostly mid range to long range blind casting or casting to structure?

I'm guessing somewhere around the 40 ft mark you are going to have the equivalent weight in the air of an 8wt line. Based on the line weight and head length listed above it might be an easier line to make longer cast.

If you do a lot of shorter cast 30- 40 ft the 8 wt line might be better suited.

I personally prefer a line pairing that allows me to easily cast in the 50 - 60 ft +range. I would rather cast to fish at a medium distance before I'm on top of them. Clear water doesn't usually allow you to get super close to the fish. Dirty water situations might prevent you from seeing the fish till they are really close hence the need for line that loads in close quarters.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Plus I find that lines that are on the heavy side tend to make a rod feel mushy when casting into the wind. Most people already have the tendency to push their stroke harder casting into the wind. Heavier line in this situation doesn't help in my opinion.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks for all the info guys. Yeah id say i make a lot of short casts when sight fishing, but still need to make long casts too. Ill give it a try i guess and compare it to my rio redfish since both are already spooled on different reels.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jfack said:


> Thanks for the info. In that case, anyone want to buy brand new never casted airflo ridge clear tip 7wt off me in Lakewood ranch fl?
> 
> Anyone cast a bvk with airflo 8wt? I had rip redfish before, but I like the clear end section on the airflo and kind of want to try it out



I live about 15-20 mins from you in Palmetto/Ellenton. We can meet up and I can cast the rod and see if it feels good together. Plus I can watch your cast and see if it's a good fit for you. I have a few other 8wt lines on reels we can switch up with that we can try on it to see if you like the feel of them better.

PM me and I'll give you my ph #. 

Ted Haas


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Backwater said:


> I live about 15-20 mins from you in Palmetto/Ellenton. We can meet up and I can cast the rod and see if it feels good together. Plus I can watch your cast and see if it's a good fit for you. I have a few other 8wt lines on reels we can switch up with that we can try on it to see if you like the feel of them better.
> 
> PM me and I'll give you my ph #.
> 
> Ted Haas


"conversationed" you.. I'm guessing thats a pm? lol. Thanks for the offer! That'll help me out a ton.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Any updates on how this line is with the 8wt bvk? I'm interested...... I really like the clear floating top.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mcmsly2 said:


> Any updates on how this line is with the 8wt bvk? I'm interested...... I really like the clear floating top.


Im not the greatest fly caster, but i casted it a few times comparing to my rio redfish 8wt line. It was very thick, thicker than the 8wt rio, and had a rubbery texture. I only had a few minutes to mess with it but it seemed like i could still get around the same distance. Ill be meeting up with ted sometime soon, he has much more experience and said he'd throw it for me to see how it is. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

ok cool, please let me know how it goes.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Take it back to the fly shop if the test doesn't go well. They sold it, they should back it up if its not a good fit for you and your rod. If they recommended the set up, they should have had you test it before leaving the store or at least offered to order what you want. (I have a ownership % in a niche retail store, and hearing stuff like this makes my blood boil) 

I use that line in an 8wt on a 8wt BVK and Sage Xi3 for redfish in limited scenarios. It maybe more of a placebo effect than real, but if the fish are skittish, especially in clear water, it can be a great line for fly presentation, but not the best casting line for any distance. I picked up a spool of that line in a trade, but don't know that I'd buy it.

It you are consistently casting under 50', I would think the 7wt line on the 8wt BVK might pose a bit of a challenge loading, especially if you are throwing bigger flies.

For me, the the Rio redfish or the SA line is a better overall line for short to long distances, small to big flies. You can increase the leader length in those lines to help with skittish fish and maintain the ability to load and cast at 30' or 70+'.


----------

